# Ksyrium Elite or Zonda



## dtsinyyc (Feb 28, 2012)

While searching for a replacement for my stock set up I was leaning toward the Mavics, then my LBS (one guy as long as I can remember, boutique before the trend) sold me a pair of Zondas, he said he'd seen too many cracked Mavic rims. Soon afterwards I felt I'd made the wrong decision. But after reading a bunch of reviews on the Zondas they sounded pretty good. But the CC video review of the Mavics is pretty compelling and I like the look. There are a lot of reviews on here that say thier Mavic Elites have cracked, has that changed? Also I weighed the Zondas and they came in at 131g over the claimed weight and the front is not perfectly true, which really bumbed me out. Even with lighter tires (Pro Race 3s) and latex tubes I think i'm only going to save a little more than a pound. So far just comparing the stock front rims I've lost 214g (stock 932g Zonda 718g) Is that reasonable?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

dtsinyyc said:


> Also I weighed the Zondas and they came in at 131g over the claimed weight .... front rims Zonda 718g


Did you get an old model?

Campagnolo Zonda (G3) official weight (AFAIK): 1555g, front 670, rear 885.

My set (2011): front 658, rear 857.


----------



## dtsinyyc (Feb 28, 2012)

The rear rim says G3 on it. and I had the same official weight you do. It does say online weight can vary dependent upon amount of grease used in assembly. Are there any markings to differentiate the build year? That's why I'm asking about the Ksyriums, the competitive cyclist website says thier actual weight is 30g over advertised. That seems a little more reasonable.


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

Nashbar had silver Ksyrium Elite's for 365 shipped 2 weeks ago. I think the price is back up to 399 now.
I think it's the 2009 model year. 

I went with a wheel from bikewheelwarehouse and am awaiting shipment.
It's lighter than all the ones you mentioned at 1350 grams.


----------



## dtsinyyc (Feb 28, 2012)

*Big Difference*

Ksyrium Elites all run $850 plus here in my town. That's a Big Difference! Looks like I'll be returning the Zondas and shopping on the internet.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I've been reading many reports that 2011 Campagnolo freehub Zondas come in at around 1500 g.
I can't get my head around that there should be any benefit in having radial spokes on the drive side like the Mavic has.

Disclaimer: I've been avoiding Mavic wheels since the first Ksyriums came out almost 15 years ago. They were notorious with failures. Campagnolo wheels have always performed flawlessly for me, including the 2011 Zondas that are my dedicated gravel road wheels.


----------



## dtsinyyc (Feb 28, 2012)

They have Campagnolo on the skewers, but there is no markings on the hubs whatsoever that indicates they are Campagnolo. The catalog shows a white logo.
Is it possible I've gotten knock off hubs? That would probably count for the extra weight.


----------



## dtsinyyc (Feb 28, 2012)

*Mystery solved?*

I may have solved the mystery. The only pictures I've found with no logos on the hubs are the 2007 Zonda. Looking at my instructions it says 2007 along the side in small print. The weight in the instructions says front 685g rear 985g = 1630g total. With those numbers my actual weight of 1686 is understandable. So it looks like I was sold 2007 wheels.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

You might have the old Zondas, but they are probably more bullet-proof than anything from Mavic. Plus the Chours level hubs are free ball bearings that can be adjusted and maintained, not sealed bearings, which is a big plus in my book.


----------



## dtsinyyc (Feb 28, 2012)

Good points, I think I'll like the wheels, but I don't think I should be paying 2011 prices for 2007 wheels.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I just bought a pair of new (2012) Zonda 2-way hoops for $850 or so. I think that was including tires but I am not positive. At any rate, I am running them tubeless and loving them. They are bombproof. I'd go with the Eurus if you want something more racy, but the Zondas are great for training. They corner like they're on rails. 

If your local dude sold you '07s for $1500 I'd return them and never go back there.


----------



## dtsinyyc (Feb 28, 2012)

No the price was $840 cdn. I'm planning to go back this weekend and either get new 2012 models or some of my money back. Or depending on his attitude a complete refund and never go back.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got a set of Campag Zondas last year (2011 model). Claimed weight is 1555g. First thing I did when they arrived to LBS was weigh them, they weighed in at 1540g (15g under claimed weight). Weight aside, they've been great for me.

On another note, I also built up a set of wheels on Campag Record hubs. Both my handbuilts & Zondas roll on rediculously smooth bearings.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*Eurus vs. Zonda*



Kristatos said:


> I'd go with the Eurus if you want something more racy, but the Zondas are great for training. They corner like they're on rails.


I believe the only difference between the Eurus and Zonda is that the Eurus has aluminium spokes, and the Zonda has steel spokes. That was the determining factor in my choice of the Zondas over the Eurus for me; steel spokes seem have a more resiliant ride quality to them, IMO.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Kristatos said:


> I'd go with the Eurus if you want something more racy, but the Zondas are great for training.


 I disagree here.
The Eurus offers less stiffness (at least the 2011, the 2012 Mega G3 may be stiffer than the 2011) and more wind resistance than the Zonda, and the actual weight difference is neglible. Both come as 2-Way Fit. The Eurus has cooler graphics, though.
If I'd want something more _racy_ there's the Shamal tubular, but I'd look elsewhere (read custom) at that price.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

the ksyrium elites on my wilier are damn near bombproof. I use it as a commuter and Boston has some horrible roads to maneuver around. After a season of potholes and road construction, I just trued them, and they only had 1mm lateral runout and still radial true. Very impressed


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

So far, the only thing I don't like about my 2011 Zondas are the looks: they are a bit garish and un-Campy like with the (seemingly now-standard) red/white/black color scheme. I've always liked the understated business-like looks of my Protons, so YMMV. 

One often overlooked thing about the new Campy wheels that don't require a rim strip (because the rim isn't drilled): the old drama needed to install new tires is gone. 

FWIW, I got my Zondas for around $400 from one the well know UK vendors......


----------



## dtsinyyc (Feb 28, 2012)

*Happy Ending*

Went back to the shop today and the Zondas that were ordered to replace the ones I bought had just arrived. We unboxed them and traded them straight across. Jmoryl was right the old decals were better but I went with the newer hubs and lighter weight.
Everybody is happy, well at least I am, he didn't think there was much difference. I just hope they are as tough as everyone says. Snow is fading fast can't wait to get outside.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

kbwh said:


> I can't get my head around that there should be any benefit in having radial spokes on the drive side like the Mavic has.


Have you seen this old thread?

I found it helpful.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## dtsinyyc (Feb 28, 2012)

*HE (Hors Expectations)*

I took my knew Zondas into work and weighed them. front 658, rear 830 for a whopping total of 1488g! 67g under the claimed weight, needless to say I'am pumped.


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

> One often overlooked thing about the new Campy wheels that don't require a rim strip (because the rim isn't drilled): the old drama needed to install new tires is gone.


Are you saying that these are easy to mount tires on? I hate wheels that require levers to install and remove tires


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You'll need tire levers to install most tires on them. I find that to be a good thing. The (front) tire will not come off so easily in case of a blowout. That's less bandages!


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

oldandtired said:


> Are you saying that these are easy to mount tires on? I hate wheels that require levers to install and remove tires


It probably depends on what tires you use. Frankly, I don't have enough experience, because I have only put one pair of Conti GP4000 tires on these wheels since new. But I immediately noticed the ease in mounting compared with older Campy wheels like my Protons (which are a b*tch).


----------



## dtsinyyc (Feb 28, 2012)

*Michelin pro 3*

I installed a pair of Michelin Pro 3's on the Zondas without the use of tire levers. 
However when you flat you will definatly need levers to change the tube.


----------

